# Palos Verdes/South Bay (Los Angeles) HERF - Thurs. 12/18 @ 7pm



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*my previous thread regarding this recurring event: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=198768*​​​​
*I know it's the holidays and all but let me know if you'd like to make this or be on the email list!*​​
*Hey **Palos Verdes Cigar Club Members**,*

*Happy Holidays!*

*The next monthly meeting of the Palos Verdes Cigar Club will be held on:*​*Thursday, December 18, 2008 at 7:OO PM at* *The Peninsula Grill @ the Avenues of the Peninsula Shopping Center **located on the second floor right across from Border's Bookstore.* *The address is 550 Deep Valley Drive #265, Rolling Hills 90274 California and their phone number is (310) 544-3985. www.pvgrill.com*


*The cost for the night will **be $75 per person*
* (please bring cash or a check for this amount) and will include:*

*Exclusive use of the entire patio for several hours*
*Wine Tasting*
*Scotch Tasting*
*Assorted Beers*
*Martini Bar*
*Assorted Beers*
*Heavy Appetizers*
*Good Friends: (Priceless)*
*Free Parking*

*We will have use of the entire patio, which should be more than enough room to accommodate our club members in the style they deserve.*
*Huckleberry's will be there with Cigars for Purchase or you could bring your own smokes.*
*Also we will have the soon to be most desired clothing items on the Hill for sale:*
*PALOS VERDES CIGAR CLUB Limited Edition Shirts and Hats*
*Golf Hat: $25*
*Guayabera Shirt: $60*


*Orders will be taken for those not lucky enough to purchase one that evening.*
*Those wishing to partake in a full dinner can do so and order directly off the menu and have their dinner on the patio. Those wishing to imbibe in additional libations can do the same. The PV Grill will accommodate these special requests (and many others) and set up a separate tab for those members wishing to indulge.*
*Thanks and we'll see you on Thursday 12/18 at 7:00 pm.*
*Please let us know if you can or can't attend, we are trying to get a fix on the number of guys showing up.*

*Please RSVP as soon as possible. *

*Feel free to invite your buddies but remember to notify us so that we can add their names to the e-mail list and we can have name tags for them at the door.*
*MEMBERS REMEMBER TO WEAR YOUR SHIRTS.*
*Signing off,*
*Your Humble & Faithful Servants*​


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

weeekend bumpity bump - hope y'all are havin' a great one


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Let me know if you're interested.....


----------

